# Under 20 Second 3 Cube Juggle Solve



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 17, 2016)

Sorry if this has been asked already, but I couldn't find a thread on it. 

I saw this video posted on some different websites, and was wondering if it's fake. Anybody recognize the person? Usually, when someone does something huge like this, he's probably known around the cubing community. 

I don't think it's reversed, but I believe he did the same 20 moves to scramble it, and then just did those moves again backwards, to get it back to solved state.
The logo in the background is Rushes, which is a video FX company, so it kind of could be even more fake than I thought. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/4aodpv/amazing_juggler_solving_3_rubiks_cubes_in_under/


Side question, is there a 3 cube juggle solve world record?


----------



## TDM (Mar 17, 2016)

Yep, it's very fake. He's not looking at the cubes sometimes and doing 20 move solutions, conveniently solving all of them at the same time. If you slow it down and look at it in HD you can clearly see from the way he does the moves that it's reversed.

And of course, there's the fact that 20 seconds is good for OH anyway. If you're spending a quarter of that with the cube in your hand, that's equivalent to a ~5 second solve. Yeah... no.


----------



## adimare (Mar 17, 2016)

TDM said:


> If you slow it down and look at it in HD you can clearly see from the way he does the moves that it's reversed.



No way that's reversed. Not sure how they managed the effect but it looks great. I don't think he's turning the cubes at all when he juggles, just turning that accurately while doing a Mills Mess would actually be quite impressive.


----------



## TDM (Mar 17, 2016)

adimare said:


> No way that's reversed. Not sure how they managed the effect but it looks great. I don't think he's turning the cubes at all when he juggles, just turning that accurately while doing a Mills Mess would actually be quite impressive.



Admittedly I couldn't quite see what was going on even then. I did think I saw what looked like reversed moves but it's hard to tell, so maybe it was just an effect.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 17, 2016)

Yeah, I think it's just the FX company making the cube get solved through editing, and that he is actually not doing anything with his hands. I don't see his fingers doing anything when I slow it down.


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 17, 2016)

Those cubes look like dollar store cubes too, what with the color scheme and lack of florian cuts. Not sure how it was done, but it can't be real.


----------



## supercavitation (Mar 18, 2016)

TDM said:


> Admittedly I couldn't quite see what was going on even then. I did think I saw what looked like reversed moves but it's hard to tell, so maybe it was just an effect.



I slowed it down and it definitely looked reversed, though that could just be his weird turning?


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Mar 18, 2016)

he's aint even turning bruh?


----------



## supercavitation (Mar 18, 2016)

TheFearlessPro said:


> he's aint even turning bruh?



He is turning, watch it in slow motion.


----------



## adimare (Mar 18, 2016)

supercavitation said:


> He is turning, watch it in slow motion.



The cubes are turning (perfect, 90 degree turns every time), but he doesn't seem to be doing anything with his fingers to turn them.


----------



## supercavitation (Mar 18, 2016)

adimare said:


> The cubes are turning (perfect, 90 degree turns every time), but he doesn't seem to be doing anything with his fingers to turn them.



You misunderstand. I wasn't saying he was executing all of the turns shown (I agree that it's likely some sort of editing), but if you watch the video in slow motion, he seems to turn with his palm, which is why I thought it was reversed footage originally. Given the rate at which he's turning, though, there's no way he executes all of the turns involved in the solution.


----------



## Joel2274 (Mar 18, 2016)

I can't juggle at all, but I'm pretty sure you don't have to keep crossing your arms like that to juggle. I would say it's fake.


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 18, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> I can't juggle at all, but I'm pretty sure you don't have to keep crossing your arms like that to juggle. I would say it's fake.



It's a style of juggling called mills mess.


----------



## Jason Green (Mar 20, 2016)

TDM said:


> Yep, it's very fake. He's not looking at the cubes sometimes and doing 20 move solutions, conveniently solving all of them at the same time. If you slow it down and look at it in HD you can clearly see from the way he does the moves that it's reversed.
> 
> And of course, there's the fact that 20 seconds is good for OH anyway. If you're spending a quarter of that with the cube in your hand, that's equivalent to a ~5 second solve. Yeah... no.


Yeah plus he did three, so if you could solve three simultaneously with one hand in 5 seconds each... well you should definitely beat the 6.88 world record.


----------



## anderberg (Mar 20, 2016)

Those are not even speedcubes, corners not rounded
Would be difficult to do finish just one cube in 20 seconds


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm curious how long it would take to do this legitimately.


----------



## Berd (Mar 20, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I'm curious how long it would take to do this legitimately.


Have you not seen Ravi's viral video?!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 20, 2016)

It's quite obviously fake. 
1. The cubes are in the air most of the time, so he would be holding the cubes for a very small amount of time. This makes each solve sub WR by quite a bit. 
2. He has no way of knowing what orientation he will catch the cube in. 
3. His cubes are trash and nobody knows who he is
4. The cubes appear not to turn at all until the last few juggles, when the camera looks up and his bottom hand disappears and reemerges holding a nearly solved cube
5. While juggling, he has no way of knowing what move to do next on which cube and how to rotate each cube to get to the proper face. It is possible, but it would require an insane amount of focus, pro juggling skills, and the ability to catch the cube in the orientation you want and have the move be something easy like U' or R. 
6. Antoine took 14 seconds to solve 1 cube while juggling 2 balls. The cube was in his hand the whole time, and it is obvious that it would be impossible to throw around 3 and solve them in nearly the same amount of time. Anthony has a 12, and he's also very good at OH and has lots of experience with creative types of solving.

Now that we've established it's fake, let's focus on how he did it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 21, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 2. He has no way of knowing what orientation he will catch the cube in.
> 5. While juggling, he has no way of knowing what move to do next on which cube and how to rotate each cube to get to the proper face. It is possible, but it would require an insane amount of focus, pro juggling skills, and the ability to catch the cube in the orientation you want and have the move be something easy like U' or R.



I agree this is obviously fake, but several cubers, including Ravi Fernando, have figured out how to accomplish these two issues for real.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_gHa2x2OQA


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 21, 2016)

Mike Hughey said:


> I agree this is obviously fake, but several cubers, including Ravi Fernando, have figured out how to accomplish these two issues for real.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_gHa2x2OQA



I saw that video, and Ravi is intensely focused on the task and is juggling slowly and doing it 'the normal way'. Also he does one cube at a time which is the only possible way to do it. This guy does 3 at a time without looking and juggling quickly. 

Anyone have any ideas of how the guy did 3 in 20s? If it's not video trickery, then he must have found close-to-optimal solutions for each cube beforehand. Even then, memorizing them and executing all 3 in that amount of time while juggling them is insane.
Edit: this may seem far fetched, but what if the cubes solve themselves? This could be a trick of clever architecture/engineering. At some points, the cubes spin the moment that he catches them. Maybe the cubes turn on impact, and have the solutions programmed into them, so all the guy has to do is juggle and catch them when they're solved.


----------



## Cale S (Mar 21, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Anyone have any ideas of how the guy did 3 in 20s? If it's not video trickery, then he must have found close-to-optimal solutions for each cube beforehand. Even then, memorizing them and executing all 3 in that amount of time while juggling them is insane.
> Edit: this may seem far fetched, but what if the cubes solve themselves? This could be a trick of clever architecture/engineering. At some points, the cubes spin the moment that he catches them. Maybe the cubes turn on impact, and have the solutions programmed into them, so all the guy has to do is juggle and catch them when they're solved.



Watch the video closely in slow motion, he doesn't even turn the cubes, the colors are just digitally manipulated


----------



## Tony Fisher (Mar 21, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> this may seem far fetched, but what if the cubes solve themselves? This could be a trick of clever architecture/engineering. At some points, the cubes spin the moment that he catches them. Maybe the cubes turn on impact, and have the solutions programmed into them, so all the guy has to do is juggle and catch them when they're solved.


No, just no.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Mar 21, 2016)

There is the word RUSHES on the building behind him, and they are a video FX company in the UK. My bet is that they simply used little clever video editing to solve the cubes. Why else would the camera conveniently pan upward to showcase the name of the company just before he finishes all three cubes simultaneously?


----------



## G2013 (Mar 21, 2016)

I think he swaps the cubes at :17... anyway super fake.
But it got to the news channels here in Argentina XD


----------



## adimare (Mar 21, 2016)

AlphaSheep said:


> There is the word RUSHES on the building behind him, and they are a video FX company in the UK



It's a bit annoying that people are ignoring this so much when trying to figure out what's going on... "maybe he did it with robots!!!"


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 22, 2016)

Just looking at the cubes themselves is a sure fire indicator that it's fake. He'd lock up every single time he would try to make a move.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 22, 2016)

adimare said:


> It's a bit annoying that people are ignoring this so much when trying to figure out what's going on... "maybe he did it with robots!!!"



It's not "people" it's just me being stupid. That's gotta be some sick editing then.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 22, 2016)

Now that I've noticed the crazy colour scheme it's starting to hurt my brain.


----------



## adimare (Mar 24, 2016)

They've now posted a video of how it was done:






Pretty cool.


----------



## Berd (Mar 24, 2016)

adimare said:


> They've now posted a video of how it was done:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-urGsFu3Fk
> 
> Pretty cool.


That's Amazing!


----------



## Tony Fisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Ha ha, who needs that level of technology to make fake videos?


----------



## Jason Green (Mar 25, 2016)

Cool, good way to promote the company I'd say.


----------



## Joel2274 (Mar 28, 2016)

adimare said:


> They've now posted a video of how it was done:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-urGsFu3Fk
> 
> Pretty cool.



*sees video of how it's done on youtube*
Oh cool now we know it's fake! Ima go show this to ma cubers on the forums!
Someone already found it -_____- lol


----------

